
Study: Low-dose HCQ and mortality rate in 8075 hospitalized Covid19 patients - Cantbekhan
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0924857920303423
======
Cantbekhan
I'm a bit sorry to resurrect this highly controversial HCQ debate but this
retrospective observational study could be quite significant and shouldn't be
dismissed as easily as others were.

These results seem well randomized with a sufficiently large sample. They come
from a reputable European Belgian University (UGent) with nationwide data from
109 hospitals.

TLDR: "Of 8075 patients with complete discharge data on 24th of May and
diagnosed before the 1st of May, 4542 received HCQ in monotherapy and 3533
were in the no-HCQ group. Death was reported in 804/4542 (17.7%) and 957/3533
(27.1%), respectively. In the multivariable analysis, the mortality was lower
in the HCQ group compared to the no-HCQ group (adjusted hazard ratio [HR]
0.684, 95% confidence interval [CI] 0.617–0.758). Compared to the no-HCQ
group, mortality in the HCQ group was reduced both in patients diagnosed ≤ 5
days (n=3975) and > 5 days (n=3487) after symptom onset (adjusted HR 0.701,
95% CI 0.617–0.796 and adjusted HR 0.647, 95% CI 0.525–0.797, respectively)."

~~~
Khelavaster
Very promising results.

Hydroxychloroquine's been shown effective repeatedly when it's started early.
No reason not to try in patients for whom it's safe as a malaria prophylactic.

